# Missing brake caliper bolt



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

I seemed to be missing one of the bolts on the brake calipers. The car brakes fine as the caliper sits directly on the rotor held down by gravity. But at slow speeds, I can hear the caliper drop back down on the rotor.

This weekend is brake changing time, and I was wondering if anyone knew the size of the bolt and where to get one. Don't ask me how I lost it, because that I have no answer for. 

Thanks

(Alitma)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know the size so if no one else replies back to you, your best bet would be to take the other one off and then try to match it up with one at your local automotive store.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could always get one through Nissan.


----------

